# LS7 based lower intake for Kenne Bell 3.6LC



## Sedg (Oct 12, 2010)

Greetings all,
I’m somewhat new to this forum but not new to forums in general. There is a ton of great info here and I have enjoyed being able to use this as a resource when trying to figure out a problem or just looking for information.
First of all, we are not trying to step on any supporting vendors toes with this. We have simply found NOBODY offers this solution. Second, I'm not sure how many late model GTO's have gone LSX or LS7 or resleeved large enough for LS7 heads but this is still a great LS based forum and those are the enthusiasts we are reaching out to. 
We are trying to gauge the amount of interest there might be in creating a cast aluminum lower intake manifold for LS7 heads mating up to the Kenne Bell 3.6LC supercharger. I would have posted this in the Forced Induction section but it seems this is as close we get, so here it goes.

One of our projects is to the stage where we need to choose how we will do this lower intake manifold (one-off in billet or sheet metal vs a high quality machine finished casting in quantity).
The design we have will be used on our LSX block with All-Pro LSW heads in our Trailblazer SS retaining the factory serpentine belt assembly and alignment. We have also established that it will be quite easy to make a second version suited to the Camaro serpentine alignment should someone want to run the 3.6LC with LS7 heads in this application.

*Basically we are curious if there is enough interest or demand to warrant building this part.* Pricing should be around $1000 US in short runs and if we have enough demand it could be possible to get the pricing down another 10% - 20% on the initial batch. I’m guessing this would be the one time we could get a volume discount based on quantity. The part will be made locally with stringent quality control checks. Nothing will ship unless it is 100% perfect and ready to bolt-on.

If you are seriously interested please let me know by responding in this thread and I can message you with the details when we have made a decision. Naturally we will update the thread as well. We are super busy right now trying to get projects completed and simply do not have the time to be online every day checking for questions so please have patience if we don't answer something right away OR message me for a faster response. 
*Please state whether you would be interested in a Trailblazer (truck) based application or the Camaro version.*

Thanks for checking out our post and double thanks if you post your interest in this potential part.
Steve


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Kenne Bell superchargers do not fit in the GTO. Not without cutting a hole in the hood.


----------



## Sedg (Oct 12, 2010)

Poncho Dan said:


> Kenne Bell superchargers do not fit in the GTO. Not without cutting a hole in the hood.


Thanks for the heads up Poncho Dan. 
I wasn't sure if the smaller KB's would clear but was pretty sure the 3.6LC would *not* clear a stock hood on a late model GTO. 
I've seen so many great Maggie and turbo GTO's there might not even be a place for this manifold/supercharger combo in the late models.
Just wanted to make sure I reached out to ALL of the LS enthusiasts when establishing viability on producing a part. 
I envision an early GTO resto-mod or pro-touring setup as an IDEAL match for this combo. Come to think of it, I'll put a link to this thread in their section too. 

If I owned my dream '06 GTO I don't think I would let the factory hood keep me from putting this under it... kinda makes me want to get my hands on one just to see what it would take to make it work. 
Got too many projects on the go right now to even think that way. LOL!
Isn't that the way it goes with this sickness... we call it acute vehicle modification disorder. :lol:


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

You could try the shaker hood route, but who knows if the shaker is in the right place. There's been more than a few people who wanted to do a KB, but shied away when they found out there was some cutting to do. A true twin screw blower would be a nice option if it fit...


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

:agree make it into a shaker hood with the blower sticking out. :cheers


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Sedg said:


> Thanks for the heads up Poncho Dan.
> I wasn't sure if the smaller KB's would clear but was pretty sure the 3.6LC would *not* clear a stock hood on a late model GTO.
> I've seen so many great Maggie and turbo GTO's there might not even be a place for this manifold/supercharger combo in the late models.
> Just wanted to make sure I reached out to ALL of the LS enthusiasts when establishing viability on producing a part.
> ...


I think the biggest issue is the manifold placement. GTO engine placement is different than the Corvette. The few I think people have put on the GTO was a custom manifold. If it was only cutting the hood alot of people would have done it and just go with a cowl hood. Its not that easy.


----------

